# Attempted theft at Take Out Beach in Moab?



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Just wanted to give a heads up.
Dropped my truck and trailer off at Take Out Beach in Moab on Saturday around noon. When we landed around 3:15 we noticed that my tri-fold flat bed topper was gone. All the gear was still inside but the topper had been wrenched off of the bed.
Petty much fuming at this point, we loaded the boat and gear and began to leave when I noticed my topper folded and sitting on a nearby trailer. It is my belief that someone caught some asshat in the act of stealing our shit and that's why the topper was nicely placed on a nearby trailer. It was super windy that day, but I can't imagine that the wind yanked a cranked down topper off of the truck. Nor do I believe anyone would be dumb enough to steal a topper, and just place it on their trailer 20 feet away while they did a little floating, not to mention all of our gear was still just sitting there in an open bed of a truck.
I left a note on the truck with the trailer, so if you are that person and what I believe happened is actually what happened then thank you. If not, I would love to hear the story of what happened.
Anyway, long rant. Be aware folks!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

That is weird. I am surprised there was not a note left on your vehicle. Glad nothing was stolen.


----------



## MrGuy (Jan 15, 2017)

jalthage said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up.
> Dropped my truck and trailer off at Take Out Beach in Moab on Saturday around noon. When we landed around 3:15 we noticed that my tri-fold flat bed topper was gone. All the gear was still inside but the topper had been wrenched off of the bed.
> Petty much fuming at this point, we loaded the boat and gear and began to leave when I noticed my topper folded and sitting on a nearby trailer. It is my belief that someone caught some asshat in the act of stealing our shit and that's why the topper was nicely placed on a nearby trailer. It was super windy that day, but I can't imagine that the wind yanked a cranked down topper off of the truck. Nor do I believe anyone would be dumb enough to steal a topper, and just place it on their trailer 20 feet away while they did a little floating, not to mention all of our gear was still just sitting there in an open bed of a truck.
> I left a note on the truck with the trailer, so if you are that person and what I believe happened is actually what happened then thank you. If not, I would love to hear the story of what happened.
> Anyway, long rant. Be aware folks!


Maybe they took the topper off and decided your shit wasn't worth stealing? That's how I avoid getting shit stolen; don't have shit people want to steal!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

That's my MO as well; leave it unlocked and barren.
When I was in collage in the midwest, with the same MO, I'd left the usual buck or two, in change, in the ash tray. Came out in the morning, change was gone; fine, the disturbing part were the six butts. Gross!


----------

